# please answer



## boricua22 (Dec 23, 2006)

wud up growers, i wanted to know, i have a northern lights drying up right now it smells great. it's not fully dry yet thou i took a peace the other day to try it  out but it taste nasty is that becuase it's not fully dry or what? the high is there thou


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

boricua22 said:
			
		

> i have a northern lights drying up right now it smells great.


So, like, if I were there by breakfast time, would that be too soon?

Hhahahahaa, sounds great man. Make sure to give us a smoke report on it as it cures. All twenty times you try it...

Hahahahahaha, we all do that!


----------



## boricua22 (Dec 23, 2006)

yea you'll get the reports cuase i do love to try the buds as they go.  you just cant help it. good to know am not the only one


----------

